# UNION bindings-Factory Travis Rice 2013/14



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

What kind of riding do you do and where do you typically ride? I don't know much about your board or boots, but I currently ride the Factory bindings after having ridden the Missions for my first couple seasons, so I might be able to offer some general insight. There are people here that can give you more detail, but they'll want to know what your riding style and conditions are. 

In my opinion, the Missions are definitely more playful while the Factories are much stiffer and more responsive. The Factories are also more comfortable in my opinion. They are better suited to hard-charging and freeriding than the Missions are, even though the Missions work pretty well in that regard too. I'd say if you are all-mountain but tend to do more park/freestyle stuff then the Mission is probably fine. But if you want more response and something stiffer, then get the Factory. But don't buy it if you are just trying to round out a complete "Travis Rice" setup. 

I think the Mission is a good binding if you can get it on sale. I still use mine from time to time.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

trapper said:


> What kind of riding do you do and where do you typically ride? I don't know much about your board or boots, but I currently ride the Factory bindings after having ridden the Missions for my first couple seasons, so I might be able to offer some general insight. There are people here that can give you more detail, but they'll want to know what your riding style and conditions are.
> 
> In my opinion, the Missions are definitely more playful while the Factories are much stiffer and more responsive. The Factories are also more comfortable in my opinion. They are better suited to hard-charging and freeriding than the Missions are, even though the Missions work pretty well in that regard too. I'd say if you are all-mountain but tend to do more park/freestyle stuff then the Mission is probably fine. But if you want more response and something stiffer, then get the Factory. But don't buy it if you are just trying to round out a complete "Travis Rice" setup.
> 
> I think the Mission is a good binding if you can get it on sale. I still use mine from time to time.


Hello,

Thanks for your answer Well i ride all mountain mostly and dont do any tricks, sometimes natural jumps on a mountain, sometimes i go on powder, what is point i created this topic, because wanted to know what better things i would get with UNIONS, for example looking at this website reviews Burton Mission 2014-2010 Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide Burton beats UNIONS Union Factory Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide Unions has only better "Heel-Toe Response" while MISSIONS rated 3 stars instead of 5, so i repeat it, if i change from MISSION to UNION will i get something really COOL features with UNIONS, in other words "WOW UNIONS made my day, its really worth changing from MISSIONS you will feel difference for sure" or you wont feel any big difference changing from MISSIONS to UNIONS?

What do you mean "But if you want more response and something stiffer, then get the Factory." stiffer but not too stiff i like aggressive riding on black slopes sometimes i want big response on turning my board i mean i want super responsive easy turning board, i dont want any big struggles on turning my board side to side...

p.s i am not trying to buy all Rice setup, just want to have pure snowboarding 

Regards,


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

sounds like you dont need them. but we always buy shit we dont need right so if you've got the extra cash and you want to try some stiffer bindings go with them. 
that said I really love my union bindings, best i've ever had. i have this years atlas and they just feel so solid and well made.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> sounds like you dont need them. but we always buy shit we dont need right so if you've got the extra cash and you want to try some stiffer bindings go with them.
> that said I really love my union bindings, best i've ever had. i have this years atlas and they just feel so solid and well made.


thanks for your input stiffer bindings are more difficult to turn and not so forgiven like medium stiffness bindings? i red all over forums stiffer bindings "Stiff flex bindings are meant to transmit rapid and powerful response to your snowboard’s edges. People who do a lot of freeriding or pipe riding choose to use stiff bindings for total control when sending it at high speeds."

So if i will use UNIONS i will fall more often or how?

Thanks


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you're worried about difficult to turn you shouldn't even be on a T-rice to be honest.


----------



## aistis (Jan 26, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> If you're worried about difficult to turn you shouldn't even be on a T-rice to be honest.


hello,

Thanks for your answer, what do you mean? I would love to know is it easy turning and forgiven bindings, like his board for example "T RICE HP PRO", i ride it and it very forgiving because of "magne-traction" system all i want to know is how UNION bindings ride are they very different from MISSION binding

Thanks


----------

